# Holograms



## ghosty01 (Aug 4, 2015)

I got a new car a few weeks back (megane RB8). The paint was awful and was almost white in areas where it was so scratched. It had never seen a coat of wax in its life, so I set about with my machine polisher trying to correct the damage that had been inflicted by the hand car wash 'professionals'. I have currently done the front bumper, rear quarters, drivers door, front wing and boot lid. They looked amazing under led lights but when I got it out in the sun for the first time at the weekend I noticed that the car was quite badly covered in holograms. The paint is so so soft and I've been using meguiars 105 and 205 with the appropriate pads. I properly washed, clayed and ipa wiped the panels before polishing. Can this be cured with a finer polish? The problem I now have is that I was so chuffed with the result at the time I coated it with carbon collective oracle! Can I remove this with the 105 or some ipa and get to the paint underneath to re correct it? Thankfully I left some panels as I didn't have time and didn't want to rush! Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## ghosty01 (Aug 4, 2015)

As you can see it looks fine under lights but in the sun you can see the holograms and it's really very annoying! I don't currently have the £700 I was quoted to fully correct the whole car and get it sealed with 9h ceramic coating so if I can sort this out myself I'll have some spare money for some fresh rubber!


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

205 should finish down fine, i would look at your method rather than product, 

I feel your pain though.


----------



## ghosty01 (Aug 4, 2015)

I used the 105 then ipa wiped and did two passes with the 205 and a soft foam pad on a slower speed. I tried speeding it up but that didn't seem to help! I've ordered some hologram remover to see if that helps. Someone else said 3m is good for darker paints?


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

As above. M205 is great for holograms but needs to be worked more than 2 passes, probably 5-7


----------



## ghosty01 (Aug 4, 2015)

Will this cut through the coating? Or will I need something slightly more abrasive for that?


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Are all the panels that you done are like this? The problem you have is you have sealed in the damage you have caused by going in to strong with an aggressive compound like 105.

Did you know that you had very soft paint before you started? Don't worry it can be sorted but you now have to remove what you have put over it. I've not used your LSP before but going over it with a different light polish would remove the LSP or even some BH cleaner fluid might do the job.

For your paint I would look at the Sonax range like Sonax perfect finishing polish, this works great for soft paint or 205 with water mixed in that has been proven to work on super soft paint. Larry from Ammo has a video on YouTube on this so maybe take a look.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

From what I'm seeing this isn't machine related. That's microfibre marring. It will be caused either when doing a wipe down (if you were using ipa) or when removing the coating. 
Ipa is very poorly lubricated so increases the chance of damaging the paint with cloths. Your cloths maybe dirty or just straight cheap and nasty. And in the centre there looks to be quite the scuff which would suggest the use of too much pressure also, either when wiping down, removing the coating or in a wash afterwards.


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

How long did they want the car for, for the quote you obtained of £700?? 
And what exactly were they going to do and products used?


----------



## ghosty01 (Aug 4, 2015)

stangalang said:


> From what I'm seeing this isn't machine related. That's microfibre marring. It will be caused either when doing a wipe down (if you were using ipa) or when removing the coating.
> 
> Ipa is very poorly lubricated so increases the chance of damaging the paint with cloths. Your cloths maybe dirty or just straight cheap and nasty. And in the centre there looks to be quite the scuff which would suggest the use of too much pressure also, either when wiping down, removing the coating or in a wash afterwards.


I used the carbon collective edge less merino cloth with the ipa and auto glym finishing cloths after applying the coating.


----------



## ghosty01 (Aug 4, 2015)

TonyHill said:


> How long did they want the car for, for the quote you obtained of £700??
> 
> And what exactly were they going to do and products used?


He wanted it for a week. He was going to apply ceramic pro 9h coating after doing a full machine polish to remove every scratch. I've seen the guys work and he's very good, I just don't have £700 floating around at the moment


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

ghosty01 said:


> I used the carbon collective edge less merino cloth with the ipa and auto glym finishing cloths after applying the coating.


Then wash them, and use a proper naphtha based panel wipe instead. That is not machine hologramming trust me its cloth marring. IPA, due to its very poor lubrication causes this on sensitive paints when wiped. If you still get it, as suggested by chongo move to something like sonax perfect finish as m205 can also be temperamental on some paints. Its one of the most versatile products available, but it does occasionally have its draw backs


----------



## ghosty01 (Aug 4, 2015)

stangalang said:


> Then wash them, and use a proper naphtha based panel wipe instead. That is not machine hologramming trust me its cloth marring. IPA, due to its very poor lubrication causes this on sensitive paints when wiped. If you still get it, as suggested by chongo move to something like sonax perfect finish as m205 can also be temperamental on some paints. Its one of the most versatile products available, but it does occasionally have its draw backs


They were clean trust me but thank you for your advice. I'm semi new to this so I'll grab some wipes and see if that helps. I'm going to do the bonnet and roof so I'll make sure I've got some new stuff before I start on the larger panels.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Matt's correct they're not holograms. It looks like you just moved the ceramic sealant rather than removed it. Now it's set. It's an issue. 

Go over one panel with 105 then 205. Then wipe down with a proper product like eraser then check it with a light source if okay then re seal and remove properly with decent cloths.


----------



## ghosty01 (Aug 4, 2015)

Thanks for your help everyone, I've got lots of time this weekend so I'll take my time and let you know how I get on!


----------



## mb1 (Oct 5, 2016)

is m205 a finishing polish from meguiars


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Out of interest are you using a fully dry microfibre to wipe down after you've finished your process? 
A few spritz's of QD on your microfibre before letting it touch your paint might well help.


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Hi Ghosty,

Just to add to your options if you've got super soft paint have a look at Glare products.

This might be of interest - particularly the link to Stangalang's post at the end.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=394138.

If you're going to seal it then probably not the way you're heading but maybe something interesting for the future?

Good Luck.

Andy


----------

